
SEAMLESS TRAVEL is Happening - marcotln
http://triprepublic.com/blog/
======
pedalpete
Trip Republic seems to be enamoured with their idea of 'seamless travel', but
it feels like meaningless buzzword. Caps locks isn't helping.

Sorry Marco, I'm not sold on the 'solution' to a problem that maybe doesn't
exist. I can already book my airfare, hotel, ground transport and some
activities on expedia. I use uber and opentable for lots of other stuff.

Is 'seamlessness' an issue? It isn't for me, I'm not sure it really is for
others.

